# Do I need a stomp pad?



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds like your boyfriend is really cool. If you're asking, and you think it will help, the by all means...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

If your foot is slipping around there is nothing wrong with a stomp pad. I'm not sure what the top sheet is made of but a pad shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If it makes you more comfortable then by all means go for it. I don't personally use one on any of my boards, but I don't give people shit for doing so. Some act like it's some type of rite of passage to graduate beyond using a stomp pad, but who really cares?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a stomp pad on my first board because I bought it used and it came with it. It was nice to have but by the time I bought a new board, I didn't really have a need for it anymore.

If you don't use a stomp pad, try pushing your back foot up against your rear binding. It will help keep your foot in place so it won't slide off as easily. If you want to go the route of a stomp pad, though, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. It's a nice thing to have for a beginner.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Rule #1. Don't listen to your BF. They give you advice they want, not what you need 

But I think your question is more as to whether a stomp pad is gonna adhere to or possibly damage your top sheet? I'm not sure what you mean by 'mat fabric'. Is between the bindings different than the rest of the top sheet?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you need one? No. It's a crutch that can help when you're learning, but it's not necessary.

Can you put one on? Yes. You'll need to remove whatever fabric somebody has put on there. You bought the board used, right? Heat it up with a hairdryer and eventually the glue will soften and it should pull off. Just keep moving the hairdryer around so you don't overheat one spot.

Clean the topsheet with mineral spirits, or goof off, then apply the new stomp pad.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Rookie09 said:


> If you don't use a stomp pad, try pushing your back foot up against your rear binding. It will help keep your foot in place so it won't slide off as easily. If you want to go the route of a stomp pad, though, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. It's a nice thing to have for a beginner.


Do this even with a stomp pad. I constantly see stomp pads positioned right in the middle of the board, halfway between the bindings. What good is that? If you're gonna use a stomp, put it directly in front of your rear binding.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Do this even with a stomp pad. I constantly see stomp pads positioned right in the middle of the board, halfway between the bindings. What good is that? If you're gonna use a stomp, put it directly in front of your rear binding.


That's funny. Not knowing where to put them on my sons and daughters board I put them against the back binding and have been worried that I had done it wrong because I see most people with them in the middle!

My sons still has me questioning though because it's the neff icecream cone one and I wasn't sure if it should be horizontal or vertical. I have it perp to the width.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Stomp pads look stupid. Falling while unloading a lift looks even more stupid. Get a stomp pad if you feel you need one, just pick the right one and don't remove it so you don't have to worry about damaging that fabric topsheet you mentioned. Threaten to stop giving him rimjobs if your bf continues to protest.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

stomp pads don't hold well on k2 fabric coated boards, I used some super glue on my GF's K2 Eco Lite. I also use stomp pads on my both boards, why not to have one, if it helps?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Brittneym88 said:


> I am a beginner snowboarder and have a K2 Dutchess that has a mat fabric on the top of the board. I tend to fall a lot and my boyfriend said I didn't need a stomp pad, but I hate falling when I get off the lift. Can I put a stomp pad on my board even though there is that fabric on it? Or do I even need a stomp pad?


Are you falling because your foot is slipping off? From your description of some sort of "fabric" between the bindings. I wouldn't think your topsheet was all that slick! If not, your falling may have more to do with foot placement, weight dist. and body position. See the answer following the next quote for what I mean by that.



Rookie09 said:


> *….If you don't use a stomp pad, try pushing your back foot up against your rear binding. It will help keep your foot in place so it won't slide off as easily.* If you want to go the route of a stomp pad, though, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. It's a nice thing to have for a beginner.


x2 the "nothing wrong with using a pad!" My first board had a super slick topsheet, and my foot would slip off constantly. Getting a stomp pad improved things somewhat,.. but I still "ate it" a LOT getting off the lifts! Even if my foot stayed on the board? I had little or no control of it! :blink: :dunno:

The advice to press my rear foot hard against the binding never worked well for me. I finally figured out I was distributing my weight wrong. Probably by focusing sooo much on that back foot placement! Things improved dramatically for me when I started putting my rear foot more in the middle between the bindings instead of sliding it all the way back.

Once I started doing this? I fell a lot less often coming off the lifts _and_ I was able to "one foot" and skate it farther without using my free foot to push off the board all the way! With more and better control as well!

I started a thread some time back describing my trouble and solution with this issue. OP, If you are so inclined,..? You can read a more detailed discussion on this linked "Here" 

Good luck! :hairy:


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> The advice to press my rear foot hard against the binding never worked well for me. I finally figured out I was distributing my weight wrong. Probably by focusing sooo much on that back foot placement! Things improved dramatically for me when I started putting my rear foot more in the middle between the bindings instead of sliding it all the way back.
> 
> Once I started doing this? I fell a lot less often coming off the lifts _and_ I was able to "one foot" and skate it farther without using my free foot to push off the board all the way! With more and better control as well!


Ya the back foot thing might not work for everyone. I'm sure it's mostly about just doing the same thing over and over and getting used to it. Even if you're not really pressuring the rear binding with your foot much, I feel like it still helps just have that wider stance. It would feel weird for me putting my foot in the middle of the board. Apparently, this isn't a universal feeling though.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Last lesson I took, the instructor rode off the lift(1 foot in), rode up a little berm and did a 360. I'd imagine if he could do that, I can ride without a stomp pad. 

Once you can ride, not necessary. Makes it easier though.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

Glossy topsheet: Yes.

Matte topsheet: No.

If my board had a glossy top I'd get crab grab rails. little more discreet then a lot of the stomp pads out there. Crab Grab - Almost Better than bindings


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

even danny davis uses them haha... was just looking at their instagram.Instagram


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

mkbr said:


> little more discreet then a lot of the stomp pads out there.



Discreet?? Who gives two fucks about other peoples boards? Ride a board with a rhino liner top sheet if you want, if someone says something they can suck it that's their issue not yours.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I find it better without one because I can edge the board better without one.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> Discreet?? Who gives two fucks about other peoples boards? *Ride a board with a rhino liner top sheet if you want, *if someone says something they can suck it that's their issue not yours.


:lol: I wunder if you could do a thin Rhino liner coat to the top of an old trashed deck! Might b kinda cool! 

Never understood the "you're not cool" if you use a stomp pad thing either. I have a transparent one on my Arbor but not cuz it's discrete or I'm embarrassed by it. I just didn't want to obscure the cool graphics. Can't even tell its on there from six ft. away. :dunno:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> Once you can ride, not necessary. Makes it easier though.


Disagree. This kind of comment is enforcing this IMO dumb stigma of stomp pad = beginner.
Haven't used a stomp pad in 20y. Then I got that one board with a topsheet slippery as a fish skin. After slipping several times on the t-bar, I got a stomp pad for that one. Why not?! Its easier, lets me relax - as much as one can on a steep t-bar...
Do I care for what some teenage minded turn-necks think? Nope. If my other boards would have such a slippery top, they'd get a stomp pad as well :dunno:

OP, get one. A twisted ankle or knee is pretty uncool.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol: I wunder if you could do a thin Rhino liner coat to the top of an old trashed deck! Might b kinda cool!
> 
> Never understood the "you're not cool" if you use a stomp pad thing either. I have a transparent one on my Arbor but not cuz it's discrete or I'm embarrassed by it. I just didn't want to obscure the cool graphics. Can't even tell its on there from six ft. away. :dunno:


Since now you are good at snowboarding, try not using the stomp pad. You get much more board feel.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

What's not cool is crashing into people and making the lift stop for you because you thought you were too cool for a stomp pad.

Considering these low speed crashes are often the most painful why would you subject yourself to more of them than necessary?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Cheap alternative to a stomp pad, sticky sandpaper pad


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep.....grip tape.....like they use for icy steps.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> :lol: I wunder if you could do a thin Rhino liner coat to the top of an old trashed deck! Might b kinda cool!


Got a buddy who would cover his new deck with pink duct tape.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

neni said:


> Disagree. This kind of comment is enforcing this IMO dumb stigma of stomp pad = beginner.
> Haven't used a stomp pad in 20y. Then I got that one board with a topsheet slippery as a fish skin. After slipping several times on the t-bar, I got a stomp pad for that one. Why not?! Its easier, lets me relax - as much as one can on a steep t-bar...
> Do I care for what some teenage minded turn-necks think? Nope. If my other boards would have such a slippery top, they'd get a stomp pad as well :dunno:
> 
> OP, get one. A twisted ankle or knee is pretty uncool.


I actually have a "stomp pad" (little individual metal studs). It definitely makes things easier. Do I need it? Not really, but I sure wish I'd had one when I started riding!! Lol


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If a stomp pad will stick to your top sheet then you should definitely get one. It will also give you more confidence when dropping off the chair, and we all know there are some crazy icy unmaintained off ramps out there. 

Do you have a picture of the this fabric top sheet?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

My first board had an awesome trucker chick stomp pad 

Then I went to using little metal nipples.

Now I'm using an NS board and don't find I need a stomp pad anyway.

I stick my back foot against the binding, not sure how Chomps rides with the foot in the middle as that's far from your stance width!

Didn't know anyone actually cared about other people using stomp pads... Guess I don't know what the cool kids are doing these days...


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

Can you post a pic of this "mat fabric"? Very curious now.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you don't need a stomp pad. i never used one in my first 8 years of riding then when i got a new board in 2012 i decided to put one on it and it helps a little bit but there's not a huge difference. maybe it would be for a beginner, i don't know. because like i said, i learned without using one. getting off of the lift without falling is more about skill and confidence. if you decide not to use one make sure you knock the snow off of your board before you get off the lift to prevent slipping.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> Since now you are good at snowboarding, try not using the stomp pad. You get much more board feel.


Actually, I only have one on my First board, the Arbor. The top sheet on that thing is greazzy as hell when wet! I don't find myself needing one on the Rome. It's not quite as slick and the NS,..? Well it has that _wunderful_ Carbonium (Unicorn Hide)  topsheet, so no slipping there. 



mojo maestro said:


> Got a buddy who would cover his new deck with pink duct tape.


Now _that,.._ I might do a double take upon seeing it the first time!! But,.. I certainly wouldn't think less of the person riding it, nor would I make any kind of derogatory statement! (…I mean, unless he rode like a complete gaper or sumshit!) :lol:



Manicmouse said:


> My first board had an awesome trucker chick stomp pad
> Then I went to using little metal nipples.
> 
> Now I'm using an NS board and don't find I need a stomp pad anyway.
> ...



_Oh Man!!!_ I want a Trucker chick with pointy metal nipples stomp pad!!!! :rofl4:

I honestly don't know for sure _why_ that works so much better for me, but it does! I tried everything with my foot back against the binding. Heel drag, toe drag,_ no drag,.._ (at least not until I went to the bar anyway! :rofl3: ) Nothing stopped me from spinning around and wiping out until I stopped placing my rear foot so far back! :shrug: I'm just odd I guess! :huh:


_…But then you folks knew that already!_ :blink: :lol:

:hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

All the control comes from the front foot. The back foot should almost be limp or forgotten. The reason why Chomps can ride better with his foot in the middle because he's putting most of his weight and thought into the foot that is strapped in. Well done sir.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I honestly don't know for sure _why_ that works so much better for me, but it does! I tried everything with my foot back against the binding. Heel drag, toe drag,_ no drag,.._ (at least not until I went to the bar anyway! :rofl3: ) Nothing stopped me from spinning around and wiping out until I stopped placing my rear foot so far back! :shrug: I'm just odd I guess! :huh:


You probably had too much weight on hind foot (thus having the hind foot centered reduces that spinning for you). Next time your board wants to spin when riding one footed, concentrate on putting weight on front foot and properly engage front toe edge (usually, the board spins around the heelside).


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

these stomp pad threads are always a good read..


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

KansasNoob said:


> I actually have a "stomp pad" (little individual metal studs). It definitely makes things easier. Do I need it? Not really, but I sure wish I'd had one when I started riding!! Lol


I use Dakine studs too. I only have 3 on there and they're super subtle and stylish. I never used stomp pads until i started riding icier places and crowded places. Bulky stomps are a turn off.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> All the control comes from the front foot. The back foot should almost be limp or forgotten. The reason why Chomps can ride better with his foot in the middle because he's putting most of his weight and thought into the foot that is strapped in. Well done sir.


Yep, I still prefer to stand how I usually do 

Weight on the front foot is the trick, keeps your back knee healthy lol


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Some boots grip more than others. Some top sheets are grippier than others. Some snow is slipperier than others.

I put a stomp pad - it's actually little metal studs (they look punk) on a couple boards beause i have TM2, which have slippery as hell soles, and also i ride a bunch of slush with all this global warming thing. Have nothing on a NS carbonium thingy deck because it grips.

Do i need stomp pads? i guess i could live without em. I don't care though... my boot definitely grips better with it and i lose absolutely nothing with it. Except maybe approval from the Stomp pad Police.... but they're kooks.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

chrisdude112 said:


> I use Dakine studs too. I only have 3 on there and they're super subtle and stylish. I never used stomp pads until i started riding icier places and crowded places. Bulky stomps are a turn off.


The little metal studs do look kinda "punky". Combine that with the screaming NS chicken and the fashion police have a heyday. :cheeky4:

The YES Jackpot I rode was pretty slick, combined with my TM2's. Just rode it off the lift like I do my Proto and no issues.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

The snowboard will determine where your foot needs to be when riding one foot.

My cambered rome machine rode well with the back foot against the binding. 
My reverse camber Burton Hero pretty much sucked wherever you put your foot.
My NS Ripsaw, Heritage and Lib Trice were pretty amazing 1 footed with my foot right in the middle of the board, I can link turns on anything up to a blue 1 footed, provided it isnt bulletproof snow.
The funslinger is a little different, I am definitely moving my foot around a lot trying to find the sweet spot.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds like the no stomp pad theory is for park riders. Gotta hold up the reputation and have bunch of stickers and no stomp pad setup

Stomp pads are not that expensive and i would recommend one for all beginners for the sake of falling off the lift at the top and holding the line up. Placement is key for any stomp pads. I use one as a crutch to control my board when getting off the lift. I dont know how many times, someone next to me getting off the lift will float to my side or cut me off. I need quick response to avoid my ass falling like an idiot. I use both the pad and the binding for leverage. I tried the board with the sand paper style pad built into my board, but with snow covering the grip, i found my self slipping off the board and losing control

With my pad, i use my toe and drag my heel to do quick stops and maneuvers to my left. I put my heel on it and drag my toe to do maneuvers to the right. This is all from getting off the lift, avoiding fallen people and collisions with people not going in a straight line.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Stomp Dots by Demon.. the original.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

MGD81 said:


> The snowboard will determine where your foot needs to be when riding one foot.
> 
> My cambered rome machine rode well with the back foot against the binding.
> My reverse camber Burton Hero pretty much sucked wherever you put your foot.
> ...


Well my board is flat camber so it really doesn't make a difference where I put my foot haha


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> Discreet?? Who gives two fucks about other peoples boards? Ride a board with a rhino liner top sheet if you want, if someone says something they can suck it that's their issue not yours.


lol? relax.

I don't like stomp pads covering up graphics... which is why I suggested the crab rails.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2015)

mkbr said:


> lol? relax.
> 
> I don't like stomp pads covering up graphics... which is why I suggested the crab rails.


Which is why u get a clear stomp pad..............


If anyone thinks stomp pads are dumb or stupid or "not cool" then you aren't an OG.......every board came with a stomp pad and a leash. The first boards ever made was a piece of wood with basically a gigantic stomp pad on it.

This sport went down hill when it went super mainstream and everyone under the sun wanted to ride. Now the biggest park rats are considered the best riders, LOL......its not about image, its about being in the woods riding narely terrain and throwing whatever trick u can and enjoying it with your friends. Who cares what you look like in relation to a stomp pad on a board, that's what mainstream anything does, all image and riding lots of time for all the wrong reasons.

Too many wanna be cool guys who don't understand the origins of this sport.....



Get a stomp pad, use it and feel secure. Don't listen to half the tools on this forum.


----------



## s0c4 (Feb 11, 2015)

As a few people mentioned I would play around with foot positioning. I know it's weird, but I like to point my back foot diagonally across the board with the toe just about touching the front binding.

The other thing you could do is hit up the beginner slope and practice j-turns and straight glides with your back foot out that way you become comfortable with your back foot free before you add in the added stress of being surrounded by people.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

New board with stomp pad, I've already got a knackered knee so anything I can do to minimise the risk of twisting it is worthwhile.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

^^^2:


----------



## airblaster503 (Dec 24, 2012)

IS3_FTW said:


> Sounds like the no stomp pad theory is for park riders. Gotta hold up the reputation and have bunch of stickers and no stomp pad setup
> 
> Stomp pads are not that expensive and i would recommend one for all beginners for the sake of falling off the lift at the top and holding the line up. Placement is key for any stomp pads. I use one as a crutch to control my board when getting off the lift. I dont know how many times, someone next to me getting off the lift will float to my side or cut me off. I need quick response to avoid my ass falling like an idiot. I use both the pad and the binding for leverage. I tried the board with the sand paper style pad built into my board, but with snow covering the grip, i found my self slipping off the board and losing control
> 
> With my pad, i use my toe and drag my heel to do quick stops and maneuvers to my left. I put my heel on it and drag my toe to do maneuvers to the right. This is all from getting off the lift, avoiding fallen people and collisions with people not going in a straight line.



That is a very interesting and aggressive angle for your back binding to be at man. Just thought I would point that out. Straight up racing stance.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Came across this yesterday. Sand paper


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:question: What's with the inserts for mounting the bindings on that thing? :blink:

Didn't we recently have a thread where everyone was Poo-Pooing the idea of mounting bindings at edges of a board?? :huh: :dunno:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :question: What's with the inserts for mounting the bindings on that thing? :blink:
> 
> Didn't we recently have a thread where everyone was Poo-Pooing the idea of mounting bindings at edges of a board?? :huh: :dunno:


Ironically we did but I don't know anything about the binding,inserts. Would love to see the bindings that go with that.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have to say I get a kick out of all of the "experts" and "gurus" on this forum who don't seem to realize that there was a pretty long period of time that people mounted bindings to snowboards before Burton 3 hole or the 4x4 insert patterns became the standard.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

airblaster503 said:


> That is a very interesting and aggressive angle for your back binding to be at man. Just thought I would point that out. Straight up racing stance.


haha. My front is at +35 and the rear is at +12. I plan to move it another +5 degrees on both bindings to see how it feels. I love it for carving at extreme speeds :jumping1:

I duck it out when i hang with friends at the park


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> I have to say I get a kick out of all of the "experts" and "gurus" on this forum who don't seem to realize that there was a pretty long period of time that people mounted bindings to snowboards before Burton 3 hole or the 4x4 insert patterns became the standard.


Well, I have certainly never made claim to any sort of guru-ship or of being an expert of any kind! That's kinda why I asked the question,.. I was surprised to see that. Especially after the discussion on it in another thread! :dunno:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

When I got my new board, I didn't plan to get a stomp pad. After a day of riding and realizing how slick the topsheet is, I went out and ordered a stomp pad. $8.00 shipped for a Dakine clear modular pad. It is nice with my wide feet so I can space out the toe/heel/middle parts of the stomp pad. Now my right foot doesn't slip all over the place on the board.

To me, it is certainly worth the $8.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

My flow blackout has a textured topsheet and some boobies that would get covered by a stomp pad so thats a no go for me! (same with any kind of sticker) I keep my back foot against the binding and if things get sketchy I hop\catch myself with the free foot. 

Otherwise I just strap my back foot into the binding on the ride up. Easy solo or on a double chair. It would be impossible for me on a full quad. 

I have a stomp pad on my first board. If you want one. Get one. Wear yoga pants while boarding and no one will ever notice your stomp pad. :jumping1:


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

IS3_FTW said:


> haha. My front is at +35 and the rear is at +12. I plan to move it another +5 degrees on both bindings to see how it feels. I love it for carving at extreme speeds :jumping1:
> 
> I duck it out when i hang with friends at the park


totes vintage


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Doesnt anyone get ice/snow in their boots? 
I didnt want to cover any of the graphics on my Killbox but snowy boots made me have to always think about where i put my back foot (pushed against the binding). Added one 1.5" diameter clear stomp pad disk (came in a set of 3 but only needed the one), and now i can ollie/jump 180 without my back foot strapped in without any issues.

If it makes things easier, what are the reasons for *not* putting one on?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> If it makes things easier, what are the reasons for *not* putting one on?


Only dumb vanity IMO . 
For some - who still have to proove something - it's sort of an maturation sign that they _don't need_ one. Those who _are_ matured don't care for any "signs" to show or proove anything and are just practical and just put one slick decks.
Edit: Of course, there are also decks where you just don't need one as they ain't slippery at all. Don't turn it the other way around and think that everyone who has _no_ stomp pad is a show-off. You'd be a turn-neck sign believer then as well .


----------



## wildhorse (Mar 9, 2013)

I never used a stomp pad. It depends also on the boot sole. First three years I used Flow boots and they were slippery as hell when unloading. What I did was push my foot against the open binding. When you realize the foot is going to slide off the snowboard then use it for breaking before it slides off completely. I later switched to Burton boots and they seem to be less slippery.

I personally wouldn't use it since you can learn to unload without it safely, it looks ugly and it may cover some nice image on the snowboard.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Brittneym88 said:


> I am a beginner snowboarder and have a K2 Dutchess that has a mat fabric on the top of the board. I tend to fall a lot and my boyfriend said I didn't need a stomp pad, but I hate falling when I get off the lift. Can I put a stomp pad on my board even though there is that fabric on it? Or do I even need a stomp pad?


You could deff use one. It sucks trying to get off the lift especially on POW days becasue you just slip right off. Ive been snowboarding for a while and still use a stomp pad. people dont like to use them or talk shit about people that use them because they think they look "gay" or think it makes you look like you cant snowboard or something. bottom line is, if it works for you... fuck everyone else. youre there to have good time, not to give a shit what people think you look like. Good luck and BE SAFE!


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Triple8Sol said:


> Stomp pads look stupid. Falling while unloading a lift looks even more stupid. Get a stomp pad if you feel you need one, just pick the right one and don't remove it so you don't have to worry about damaging that fabric topsheet you mentioned. Threaten to stop giving him rimjobs if your bf continues to protest.


BAHAHAHAHA:tongue4::bestpost::slobber:


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

No, dude, you don’t need to mess up your crispy new snowboard with a big piece of studded rubber or metal. Last time I checked, I observed that most snowboarders, while snowboarding, strapped their feet into those things called bindings. It’s pretty wild.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Katehill said:


> No, dude, you don’t need to mess up your crispy new snowboard with a big piece of studded rubber or metal. Last time I checked, I observed that most snowboarders, while snowboarding, strapped their feet into those things called bindings. It’s pretty wild.


I even tried to ride down the green slope with one foot in. It's doable but the turns are pretty big and you have to move the back foot a bit to get the edges working.


----------

